
A list of facts about Google - tedsanders
https://www.tedsanders.com/on-google/
======
tedsanders
Another fun fact about Google: both Google and Domino’s IPOed in 2004. Since
then Domino’s stock has done better.

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/25/dom...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/25/dominos-
stock-yields-higher-returns-than-google-since-ipos.html)

